# best CHEAP wellies?



## cobalobM (15 September 2013)

I know you get what you pay for and all that but I really cant afford to spend more than 30 quid on a pair of wellies!so anyone have any ideas or will it be impossible to find some that I can afford that wont fall apart after wearing them once?!


----------



## Capriole (15 September 2013)

Dunlops, those ugly ones that you get dirt cheap from garden centres and the like. They actually last, unlike 'fashionable' equestrian branded cheap wellies.


----------



## FionaM12 (15 September 2013)

Capriole said:



			Dunlops, those ugly ones that you get dirt cheap from garden centres and the like. They actually last, unlike 'fashionable' equestrian branded cheap wellies.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Dunlops from local market for me too. They last pretty much forever!


----------



## kerrieberry2 (15 September 2013)

I wouldn't bother with cheap as you will end up having to buy a new pair every year so pay out now and you wont have to keep paying out!

got my aigles 12 years ago, they are as good as new still!  so they might have costs £100 but actually now that's less than £10 a year!  looking at them, they will easily last just as long again!


----------



## cobalobM (15 September 2013)

kerrieberry2 said:



			I wouldn't bother with cheap as you will end up having to buy a new pair every year so pay out now and you wont have to keep paying out!

got my aigles 12 years ago, they are as good as new still!  so they might have costs £100 but actually now that's less than £10 a year!  looking at them, they will easily last just as long again!
		
Click to expand...

fair enough and I get your point but I dont have £100 to spend on wellies right now


----------



## Capriole (15 September 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Yep. Dunlops from local market for me too. They last pretty much forever! 

Click to expand...

I've got some here that I go to every time my current prettier 'horse' wellies give up the ghost.  I don't even know how old they are they've been going so long, I think they might just last forever too


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 September 2013)

agree-Dunlop, even if you get the safety ones they are less than £20 online. They are grippy with thick soles-nice thick pair of socks and some fleece insoles and you're laughing


----------



## FionaM12 (15 September 2013)

kerrieberry2 said:



			I wouldn't bother with cheap as you will end up having to buy a new pair every year so pay out now and you wont have to keep paying out!

got my aigles 12 years ago, they are as good as new still!  so they might have costs £100 but actually now that's less than £10 a year!  looking at them, they will easily last just as long again!
		
Click to expand...

My Dunlops are in their fifth year and cost about £10 from a market stall. That's under £2.50 a year and still going strong.


----------



## budley95 (15 September 2013)

I got some from Primark 3 years ago. They're still fine. Think they were £6 or something like that? But I always hose them of so they're clean afterwards and don't ride in them. And they're lots of bright stripes so nobody "borrows" them!!!! My sister has ones with stars all over as well


----------



## Champion1969 (15 September 2013)

I keep these in the car for an emergency, they are well worth the money 

http://www.safetybootsuk.co.uk/dunl...aps-&-midsole-dunlop-wellingtons-p-90604.html


----------



## NativePonyLover (15 September 2013)

I was going to suggest Toggi Wanderers as mine are so comfortable & on about their third winter & showing no signs of wear, but they were around £40-50 so outside your budget.

My friend (& my Dad!) swears by Dunlop wellies, I'd be tempted to give them a go  x


----------



## vickyb (15 September 2013)

In  my experience, nearly all cheap wellies made today are total rubbish - they split far too easily. I think they are more plastic than rubber, which makes them prone to splits, rather than just bending. But mine is another vote for Dunlop - perhaps the rubber content is higher?


----------



## cremedemonthe (15 September 2013)

Dunlops used to be good as I had a pair that lasted for years, however, they seem to be going the same way as Hunters. Made in India with inferior rubber mixture.
I have had 2 pairs of Dunlops in the last 3 years, first pair lasted a year second pair 7 months, they split where your toes bend.
I have only used them for dog walking so not heavy work.
I used to sell Hunters many moons ago, they WERE good, the trade prices now on Hunters are ridiculous when you see the quality.I would not sell Hunters again if you paid me to and I wouldn't sell Dunlops either.
For £30 you are very limited to buying quality that will last well and isn't made in Asia somewhere.
Oz


----------



## FionaM12 (15 September 2013)

cremedemonthe said:



			Dunlops used to be good as I had a pair that lasted for years, however, they seem to be going the same way as Hunters. Made in India with inferior rubber mixture.
I have had 2 pairs of Dunlops in the last 3 years, first pair lasted a year second pair 7 months, they split where your toes bend.
I have only used them for dog walking so not heavy work.
I used to sell Hunters many moons ago, they WERE good, the trade prices now on Hunters are ridiculous when you see the quality.I would not sell Hunters again if you paid me to and I wouldn't sell Dunlops either.
For £30 you are very limited to buying quality that will last well and isn't made in Asia somewhere.
Oz
		
Click to expand...

Oh.  My Dunlops may be from the days before the quality dropped then.


----------



## pines of rome (15 September 2013)

I always used to have Hunters, but they do not wear well, so I bought a pair of Aigles, which were cheaper than hunters! They have been brilliant had them three years now and wear them all the time at the yard and they are still going strong!


----------



## Django Pony (15 September 2013)

I have a pair of these, they are fab £25 inc P&P http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEOPRENE-...g_Goods_Athletic_Shoes_ET&hash=item56552465f2


----------



## Eggshells (15 September 2013)

Hoggs of Fife Braemar wellies are still going strong for me after several years of yard work and messing about in seawater. Think you can find them online for about £30. Look very similar to Hunter but half the price


----------



## cobalobM (15 September 2013)

anyone know if these would be a better, warmer solution to wellies, or will they just let water in? http://www.equestrianclearance.com/...ots/woof-wear-long-yard-boots---adults/wf0018


----------



## Capriole (15 September 2013)

raawwwr, sent a reply and got an error message so lost it, typing this again!

A couple of my friends have these and really like them. I've tried them on and they aren't for me, the seam where the foot meets the fabric chafes me horribly, but this style of footwear always does, obviously not got the right foot conformation for them.

Looking at them, they are only going to be waterproof to a low level, so I wouldn#t hold out much hope of staying very dry, but my friends assure me they are cosy warm.


----------



## cremedemonthe (15 September 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Oh.  My Dunlops may be from the days before the quality dropped then. 

Click to expand...

Probably, my old pair I had must have been at least 10 years old if not older and were made from good quality substantial rubber, looking at what's available from trade suppliers now you can see the "rubber" is a mix, it's too shiny and doesn't last long. The wholesalers warehouses are full of them no one wants!
Oz


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 September 2013)

Dunlops, but quality varies, one pair heading into 6th winter yet a newer pair split quickly,

Depending on how deep your fields get, the short B & Q green wellies have been great, they are only half way up the calf though, but at £3.99 a pair I love them for pottering on the yard, light, easy and comfortable.


----------



## Bertolie (15 September 2013)

My dunlop wellies never even lasted a year.  I now have a pair of Countrywide ones that seem to be more hardwearing.


----------



## baby_dudley (15 September 2013)

My Dunlop ones are going strong and there's still years left in them, most robust wellie I have had! X


----------



## Double_choc_lab (15 September 2013)

My Dunlops must be at least 5 years ago.  I wear them with welly liners to keep my feet warm.  Best wellies since the original Hunters.  Tried some Joules ones and they were absolutely useless.


----------



## iggyoggy (15 September 2013)

Dunlop purofort wellies,cost £45,good proper wellies,


----------



## daughter's groom (15 September 2013)

Use my husbands old NCB issue wellies with steel toecaps -40 ish years old. Nice and wide with lots of room for warm socks. Must be honest and say that they spent 35 years in the back of the garage but still- they haven't perished one litle bit.


----------



## daughter's groom (15 September 2013)

Also had a pair of Dickies green welies from Buyology for about £8 and they were fantastic value for money.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (15 September 2013)

I would have agreed with you 10 years ago.  I always had hunters that lasted until the soles literally wore through.  However  I have now found that Hunters, Aigles, Joules are all useless and seem to break down at the ankle within a year, I guess they are all using cheaper material.  OP I think you need to go for expensive or V cheap.  I second the good old dunlops, failing that £10 hunter'a'likes and discard after the winter.  For the higher end I like the muck boot tynes as they care a welly and riding boot and very warm, however I see they are now around £80 - eek, I could just about justify the £55 that mine were.


----------



## DragonSlayer (15 September 2013)

We are all wearing wellies from Brantano's.....about £10 a pair, and into the second year with them! Fingers crossed they last longer than previous branded wellies....


----------



## Magicmillbrook (15 September 2013)

kerrieberry2 said:



			I wouldn't bother with cheap as you will end up having to buy a new pair every year so pay out now and you wont have to keep paying out!

got my aigles 12 years ago, they are as good as new still!  so they might have costs £100 but actually now that's less than £10 a year!  looking at them, they will easily last just as long again!
		
Click to expand...

I would have agreed with you 10 years ago.  I always had hunters that lasted until the soles literally wore through.  However  I have now found that Hunters, Aigles, Joules are all useless and seem to break down at the ankle within a year, I guess they are all using cheaper material.  OP I think you need to go for expensive or V cheap.  I second the good old dunlops, failing that £10 hunter'a'likes and discard after the winter.  For the higher end I like the muck boot tynes as they care a welly and riding boot and very warm, however I see they are now around £80 - eek, I could just about justify the £55 that mine were.


----------



## Millie-Rose (15 September 2013)

DragonSlayer said:



			We are all wearing wellies from Brantano's.....about £10 a pair, and into the second year with them! Fingers crossed they last longer than previous branded ellies....
		
Click to expand...

Me too although mine have just died after a year but thats still about 6 months longer than my last 2 pairs of hunters and about a 6th of the price.


----------



## kerrieberry2 (15 September 2013)

Magicmillbrook said:



			I would have agreed with you 10 years ago.  I always had hunters that lasted until the soles literally wore through.  However  I have now found that Hunters, Aigles, Joules are all useless and seem to break down at the ankle within a year, I guess they are all using cheaper material.  OP I think you need to go for expensive or V cheap.  I second the good old dunlops, failing that £10 hunter'a'likes and discard after the winter.  For the higher end I like the muck boot tynes as they care a welly and riding boot and very warm, however I see they are now around £80 - eek, I could just about justify the £55 that mine were.
		
Click to expand...

maybe I was lucky getting them back in the day then haha!


----------



## Apercrumbie (15 September 2013)

Mole Valley do good ones too - my £10 lasted me nearly 10 years.


----------

